# Are FAT burners really worth the money while on cutting...



## lightout (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi
   I just started my cutting diet and training last week and i am not taking any fat burners,are they worth all the money? do they really work? if yes what brands are the best?  thanks


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 25, 2006)

It really depends on how your diet is. If that isn't in check first then a fat burner would really be useless. If all of that is fine, SAN tight seems to be a very effective fat burner, along with a few others.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 25, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> It really depends on how your diet is. If that isn't in check first then a fat burner would really be useless. If all of that is fine, SAN tight seems to be a very effective fat burner, along with a few others.




I use fat burners when on a comp diet.  They do work, when your bodyfat is a bit lower.

SO I have tried loads of them

Hydroxycut will work the first time if you haven't done loads of drug. Only other good point is they do a caffeine free version. 

THermoshred-rubbish

PhD Lean Degree-great for natural BBers, no 'grey area' herbs

Animal Cuts-FANTASTIC

San-Tight-also thought it was great

It is best to cycle them as most have quite a bit of caffeine, which can increase cortisol levels. 


x
x
x

T


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 26, 2006)

what about miracle-burn?


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 26, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> what about miracle-burn?




Never heard of it, however 'miracle' hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

There are no miracles hun, it is diet, cardio and training. 

They SUPPLEMENT your work, not do it.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 26, 2006)

never said they did!!!

just read when they compared "miracle burn" and "San Tight" MB came out on top.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 26, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> never said they did!!!
> 
> just read when they compared "miracle burn" and "San Tight" MB came out on top.




Who is they?

I have seen a site on line that rated fat burners, and none of the major BBing sup companies were on it.

People have slightly different metabolisms, ways of breaking down 'drugs' in the liver.

They will affect everyone differently.

SO until clinical trials are done and published, trial and error really.

Caffeine and green tea ARE known to work. 

x
x
x

T


----------



## musclepump (Sep 26, 2006)

Instone's "Leanfire" and "Leanfire Inferno" are pretty good.


----------

